# Dam Fun



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

The Hyrum Dam November 24,2009


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

James that is a killer reflection. Excellent capture.

I think the composition would be a little stronger if you cloned out the bush entering the screen at the bottom right. Just IMO. Nice work.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice reflection


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

I can almost see my house! Nice pic.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow, what a nice day! That water is like glass!


----------

